

Why is enterprise software so bad? - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2009/02/why-is-enterprise-software-so-bad.html

======
vladimir
1\. Development process is led by managers, not developers. 2\. Developers
frequently work under time / budget pressure. 3\. Money is the only stimulus,
so the developers try to make software good enough to get paid. 4\. Big
companies try to make something big.

~~~
CWuestefeld
I can't buy any of these explanations.

1\. In my experience, most managers in the software development world started
out as developers themselves. In our organizations, most of us managers still
do a fair amount of development as well.

2\. This is true. But how can it be otherwise? Anywhere in this world we must
make decisions based on how to allocate limited resources. This is true even
for open source development. A project must finish at some point, else it's a
failure to begin with. Thus, we cannot invest infinite resource, and must
decide how much we can invest in each part of a system.

3\. I have not found this to be true. Virtually everyone I have ever worked
with takes pride in doing a good job. Can you cite evidence to the contrary?

4\. I'm not sure what this means.

I think that much of the problem has to do with #2 and maybe #4 (depending
what you meant). That is, many important enterprise projects are just as big
as large "shrinkwrap" software. But the number of customers is smaller, so the
cost of development must be amortized over a smaller set of buyers. This means
that there must be some balance of higher prices and cost-cutting. I suspect
that the economics works out so that cost-cutting pressures are stronger in
the enterprise arena than for shrinkwrap products.

~~~
kaveri
Enterprise applications also have a smaller number of users, so the feedback
pool is smaller: you don't get the same number of bug reports feeding back
into your development cycle as you would with a widely-used web or shrink-wrap
application.

End-users who happen to be employees don't get to choose the software - just
like developers who are forced to use Java at work but code at home in Haskell
or Python, they are forced to use a system decreed by management and therefore
will often have a negative bias to start with - "the new system" being both a
focus of complaints in the coffee room and a catch all excuse to tell
customers.

